# Colonial Retriever Feidl Trial Club



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

Any news from Massachusetts?

Priscilla


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Got a text saying Derby had 8 going into the 4th and Lois had 3 of them. Mimi also had hers still playing. They are all litter mates.

Also heard there was a bank robbery so the Open had some activity in the next field were they were chasing the bad guy. Would love to hear more on that.

Pattie


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Pattie,
Thanks for posting! Do you know if they are running the 4th series of Derby tonight or starting in the morning?
Also would love to hear more on the cops and robbers event if you hear anything
Diane


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

They were running the 4th. They should be done by now.

Pattie


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

This is not official.

I have heard Dan Rice with Grace took 1st in the derby. Lois & Ranger took 2nd. Lois may have placed with another dog but am not sure.

Any one have more info? 

Pattie


----------



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

any Open call backs


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Pattie said:


> This is not official.
> 
> I have heard Dan Rice with Grace took 1st in the derby. Lois & Ranger took 2nd. Lois may have placed with another dog but am not sure.
> 
> ...


Lois also got a 3th place with Smokey and also a JAM (not sure what dog), and Mark Mosher got a 4th. Norm Mac got a RJ, Lisa and Mimi got JAMS. Not sure if there were any others. Heavy rain and thunder storms this morning. hope it ends soon.

There was a bank robbery and the robber ran into the field and hid in bushes. They had to stop the trial for a while. I wasn't at that stake but i heard it was exciting. We also heard that a woman on a bicycle got hit. Very interesting day.

Priscilla, i don't have the open call backs - they are going to the water blind this morning.

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Lois also got a 3th place with Smokey and also a JAM (not sure what dog), and Mark Mosher got a 4th. Norm Mac got a RJ, Lisa and Mimi got JAMS. Not sure if there were any others. Heavy rain and thunder storms this morning. hope it ends soon.
> 
> There was a bank robbery and the robber ran into the field and hid in bushes. They had to stop the trial for a while. I wasn't at that stake but i heard it was exciting. We also heard that a woman on a bicycle got hit. Very interesting day.
> 
> ...


No Way! Judges and Field Trial crew had a lonnngggg Day

Congrats to all the Derby Place-ments and a YAHOOOOO to Mark and Snapper!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck to every one today. Looks like it's going to rain all day. I just checked the hour by hour report. 

Tomorrow shows windy and in the 50's. The weather is always crazy this time of year for us. You can have the woodstove on one day and the A/C the next.

Pattie


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Weather man says windy on Sunday with 40-50 mph gusts.. good luck to those still playing, Jim


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open
1st Lenny Rentel Not sure with which dog
2nd Mark Mosher FC George
3rd ???
4th Mark Mosher FC-Rabbit
Res Jam Mark Mosher and Kuri

Congrats to Lenny and Mark!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Open
> 1st Lenny Rentel Not sure with which dog
> 2nd Mark Mosher FC George
> 3rd ???
> ...


Lenny got first with Viggi

Kate Simonds got third

Rick Milheim and Mike Coutu got JAMS


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

The excitement in the fields Friday involved the capture of a bank robber. He was spotted on Rt. 44 and chased into the fields in Middleboro where he fled his car and tried to hide from the police.
http://www.enterprisenews.com/featu...er-flees-through-cornfield-plucked-from-trees

Now the rest of the story.

The police stopped at the FT and notified them that they were chasing a robber in the area. Linda was working at the trial (gunning) and knows all the police from work details. One of them left his number with her incase they saw him. Everyone started scanning the area with binoculars. Olin, who was gunning with Linda, spotted a guy trying to hide in a ditch area that the police were just leaving after searching it. Linda called the officer and Olin directed them back to that area where they arrested the suspect.

Don't mess with dog people!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

wsumner said:


> The excitement in the fields Friday involved the capture of a bank robber. He was spotted on Rt. 44 and chased into the fields in Middleboro where he fled his car and tried to hide from the police.
> http://www.enterprisenews.com/featu...er-flees-through-cornfield-plucked-from-trees
> 
> Now the rest of the story.
> ...


No mention in the article of the robber hiding out at the FT and no mention of getting help in the capture from Linda and Olin. Hrrrmmmph! Oh-& for the record-I was not driving the grey Jeep Cherokee get away car! ;-)

Congrats to all the Derby finishers and two thumbs up to Dan & Lois! Way to go!

Any more news on the Q?? I hear the weather was not helping the dogs in the 1st series, but I know they did finish the land blind. 

M


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Any more news on the Q?? I hear the weather was not helping the dogs in the 1st series, but I know they did finish the land blind.
> 
> M


If I remember correctly, 18, or so, dogs were called back to the second series land blind and all but four, including yours, were called back to the third. Nice, challenging stand-out triple in the first series and a long blind with a couple of angled cover changes past the flyer for the second. Finn wouldn't take a cast, but that's no big surprise.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> Finn wouldn't take a cast, but that's no big surprise.


Very classy remark. I'm really not sure why you feel the need, but if it makes you feel better-glad to be of help.

**I had already heard he'd gone out, but I posted to see if anyone had info to see how friends may be faring with their dogs.

He's a good dog and don't count him out. He's a very good marker and his blinds will come. I'm sure of it. When they do and he's picking up ribbons-maybe you'll be as observant as you are now and feel just as obligated to be complimentary as you are now to be so disrespectful.


M


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Miriam,
Paul Sletten once told me, if they can mark, I can teach them to do blinds.
Hang in there.......
Charlotte


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Very classy remark. I'm really not sure why you feel the need, but if it makes you feel better-glad to be of help.
> 
> He's a good dog and don't count him out. He's a very good marker and his blinds will come. I'm sure of it. When they do and he's picking up ribbons-maybe you'll be as observant as you are now and feel just as obligated to be complimentary as you are now to be so disrespectful.
> 
> ...


You know that I've told you many, many times that I was hoping for the best for Finn. Just as I, and countless other people, have invested many, many hours in training with you and offering you sound, practical advice. Most of which you have paid lip service to and have discarded. Yet you keep asking, time and time again. Talk about disrespectful. 

In keeping with your own professed training practices, I'm sure that Lois will use treats and squeaky toys to help further Finn's blind running skills.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> You know that I've told you many, many times that I was hoping for the best for Finn. Just as I, and countless other people, have invested many, many hours in training with you and offering you sound, practical advice. Most of which you have paid lip service to and have discarded. Yet you keep asking, time and time again. Talk about disrespectful.
> 
> In keeping with your own professed training practices, I'm sure that Lois will use treats and squeaky toys to help further Finn's blind running skills.



Mark-

I'm done with this-especially on a public forum, but please don't flatter yourself that I've asked you for training advice. That has not been the case. I like training with almost everyone and those that have given me advice in the true spirit of wanting Finn & I to do well-know who they are. They are complimentary when we do well and not derogatory when we have an off day. I think the majority of folks in this sport-thankfully-fall under that umbrella.

Please don't drag Lois into this. She is a gifted trainer and has had Finn less than a week.

Ok-sorry folks-hopefully this thread goes back to being about Colonial so we can Congratulate folks on good dog work!

M
Charlotte-sent you a PM!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Advice, the taking it, or lack there of, is not often used on the event page Mark.
Usually it is more like “x, y, z called back to second series.”
Not “nanner nannar bo bo, you don’t train like I do”
But to each there own. 
True colors, it’s more than just a Cyndi Lauper song.;-)



.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Miriam,
> if they can mark, I can teach them to do blinds.
> Hang in there.......
> Charlotte


Very true...... . 

and, they can all goof up once in awhile. Honor takes 2nd at the open at madison, but at the Am, because I didn't let him go get the long bird second, he decided to act like a goof-ball..... flip me the dew-claw, or whatever you want to call it. Shame on me for not believing his intent better...... but, that's just the way it goes.

They are just dogs, after all.... it's all a process.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

I left Qual while they were running the water blinds. Very stiff cross wind, challenging blind. Lois is kicking some butt down there with 2 of her dogs, Claudia Norton ran a beautiful blind with Sandy, Mike Berube, too with Gunner. Lisa and Grace are still in and so is Kathy Yates and Carey Philips. 

Saw a lot of good work on some very challenging set-ups with some really nasty downpours and breaks for thunderstorms every few dogs.

My Maggie sent her evil twin to the test and we went out in the first series for lack of line manners....her big mistake was to do this while Lois was standing in the holding blind behind her. I'm sure Maggie will live to regret that mistake 

Diane


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Claudia Norton and Duso's Bring Me A Dream aka Mr. Sandman- "Sandy" 2nd place in the Q and new QAA. YEA Claudia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lois took 3rd & 4th w/ Moses and Trapper.

Have to go look for the other places and JAMs.

Thanks to Arline and Marshall for braving the weather. I heard the setups were great!!



M


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

AWESOME NEWS!!!!! They looked great, a real team out there! Congrats Claudia and Sandy, couldn't have happened to anyone nicer and more deserving!!!!
Diane and Maggie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

And... ..CONGRATS Duncan on 1st place in the Q!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think Jim Smith took RJ-Congrats Jim!!!- and Lisa and Grace jammed. 

M


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations to Claudia and Sandy! We are so proud of you. We knew it was only a mater of time after we met you in Canada at Carol's seminar. Sandy had the talent and the desire and you were like a sponge absorbing all of the nuances of the game.

Keep up the good work,
Colleen and Jim


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

M,
Thanks for posting!!!!! Congrats Duncan, Lisa, Grace and especially Lois!!!!
Also, thanks to Arline and Marshall for judging for us and putting up with the weather...you guys did a great job!
Diane


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Saw some great dog work this weekend, despite the weather. that Sandy is a marking machine and his work in the last series brought tears to my eyes. 

Diane: I relayed your compliments to Marshall. He and Arline had a great time. It was nice seeing everyone.

BTW, Marshall now knows that i got his truck stuck in the mud. 

Congratulations to everyone who placed.

Paula


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Coutu for winning the AM with Ebony.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Claudia and Sandy. You guys have been working as a team so wonderfully lately. Your hard worked has paid off. This could not have happend to a nicer person.

Congrads to Mike and Duncan on your wins.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> If I remember correctly, 18, or so, dogs were called back to the second series land blind and all but four, including yours, were called back to the third. Nice, challenging stand-out triple in the first series and a long blind with a couple of angled cover changes past the flyer for the second. Finn wouldn't take a cast, but that's no big surprise.


Mark that is just bad form. 



Goldenboy said:


> You know that I've told you many, many times that I was hoping for the best for Finn. Just as I, and countless other people, have invested many, many hours in training with you and offering you sound, practical advice. Most of which you have paid lip service to and have discarded. Yet you keep asking, time and time again. Talk about disrespectful.
> 
> In keeping with your own professed training practices, I'm sure that Lois will use treats and squeaky toys to help further Finn's blind running skills.


This is even worse form, when one lives in a glass house? 



Ken Bora said:


> Advice, the taking it, or lack there of, is not often used on the event page Mark.
> Usually it is more like “x, y, z called back to second series.”
> Not “nanner nannar bo bo, you don’t train like I do”
> But to each there own.
> ...


Here here Ken. Shriek in white.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Claudia Norton and Duso's Bring Me A Dream aka Mr. Sandman- "Sandy" 2nd place in the Q and new QAA. YEA Claudia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lois took 3rd & 4th w/ Moses and Trapper.
> 
> ...


Big congrats to a new QAA Golden! Also to Lois. Seems like she's always there in the end. And to Lisa & Grace on the Jam. No surprise to me that Arline and Marshall ran a first class event. Even though Paula got her hubby's truck stuck.  Wish we could've been there to break bread with you guys.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Bait said:


> Big congrats to a new QAA Golden! Also to Lois. Seems like she's always there in the end. And to Lisa & Grace on the Jam. No surprise to me that Arline and Marshall ran a first class event. Even though Paula got her hubby's truck stuck.  Wish we could've been there to break bread with you guys.


Break bread??!? I don't think there's a restaurant out there that could handle you & Marshall under the same roof! I'm guessing that Colonial needs to hold a fundraiser after feeding Marshall all weekend!! ;-)

M


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Bait said:


> Wish we could've been there to break bread with you guys.


Ummm, I'm pretty sure you meant to say you wish you could have been there so you could "pop a top" with them. ;-)

Congratulations to Claudia & Sandy. We had the opportunity to meet them at the National Specialty in CT. Nice boy, but I may be a bit biased.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bait: The only thing missing were you and your bride!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Break bread??!? I don't think there's a restaurant out there that could handle you & Marshall under the same roof! I'm guessing that Colonial needs to hold a fundraiser after feeding Marshall all weekend!! ;-)
> 
> M


 
you know Marshall too well. Bait would have had fun at the pizza party. Quite a rowdy crowd.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

If y'all remember, We were up there for specialty a couple years ago. Didn't run them out of food. (called ahead to overstock the place) Might've come close to running them out of beer and tequila at the "unofficial handlers meeting" though. Looking forward to doing that in your nieghborhood again too. 
But, I'll tell ya, I came close to tears when I figured out we couldn't come up this year and see you guys. Especially, beings the hotel is less than a half hour away from T-Bones Roadhouse in Plymouth Rock! Great Steak, and Ribs, and bar with giant Margarita's. Real party atmosphere too! Which is right up my alley. (in case you didn't know that already  )


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations!!....Claudia and Duso's Bring Me A Dream, "Mr Sandman", ....."Sandy" !!  

Could not have run a nicer trial...and Claudia is so deserving of such happiness!!

Best, 

Judy


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Claudia and Sandman. Good person! Good Dog! Equal good things.

Now I wish I was there to see Paula stuck again.


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations to Mike Coutu on his winning of the amateur...does anybody have the other amateur results?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

retrvrs said:


> Congratulations to Mike Coutu on his winning of the amateur...does anybody have the other amateur results?


Rex Bell got second and Mike C. got third with Ripley. I am not sure of the rest.

P.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Qualifying judges Arline and Marshall set up a great trial... They were dealt the worst of weather on Saturday and kept it going as the lightening and downpours came and went. 

They were, as usual, so gracious to all competitors.. 

Golden Retrievers did really fabulous work...great handlers..great support and good wishes from all ...a Pom Poms Away "team effort" 

Congratulations to all that trialed..

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

retrvrs said:


> Congratulations to Mike Coutu on his winning of the amateur...does anybody have the other amateur results?


2nd that Congrats!!!

Heard the the Amateur water blind this AM was ...BIG ... 

Anyone know what it was?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Did Mike Coutu go to the dark side????? 
Congrats on the AM win Mike!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Juli H said:


> Did Mike Coutu go to the dark side?????
> Congrats on the AM win Mike!


He did, but he still loves and runs his Chessie's.

P.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations to Claudia & Sandy. We had the opportunity to meet them at the National Specialty in CT. Nice boy, but I may be a bit biased.


Thought you may be pleased to see these results  Sandy is a really nice blend of both his parents....Brenda was there with me when he ran the water blind, She was estactic as well as I. Gotta love these Push kids....well.....maybe not Maggie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

A big CONGRATULATIONS To Rev Blue Genes for taking 2nd in the Amat and to his borther Son Of A Preacher Man for winning the Q!!!! Congrats to Rex and Duncan!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Heard the the Amateur water blind this AM was ...BIG ...
> 
> Anyone know what it was?


YAHOOO Mike and Ebony!!!!


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats to Claudia Norton and Duso's Bring Me A Dream ***. They brought home the dream. Great job. I am so proud of both of them. All that hard work has paid off. Could not happen to a nicer person or dog.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congtratulations Mike C and Rex Bell.


----------



## duxbay (Jan 27, 2009)

Goldenboy said:


> You know that I've told you many, many times that I was hoping for the best for Finn. Just as I, and countless other people, have invested many, many hours in training with you and offering you sound, practical advice. Most of which you have paid lip service to and have discarded. Yet you keep asking, time and time again. Talk about disrespectful.
> 
> In keeping with your own professed training practices, I'm sure that Lois will use treats and squeaky toys to help further Finn's blind running skills.


Your disrespect and dislike of women is thinly veiled.

It was only a half dozen years ago that "D" got you Lardy tapes. You never had heard of him up to that point.
Seems like you have come a long way pilgram to become the self appointed oracle.
A bit of old advice to you.
"Better to be silent and thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

Way To Go Mark And Rabbit 1.5 More And Its National Time We Are Watching Out For You !:d


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

zip kia said:


> Way To Go Mark And Rabbit 1.5 More And Its National Time We Are Watching Out For You !:d


Hope they get it to!!!! The sure do make a great team!!


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

Would you GR people please take your spat elsewhere. This thread is for Colonial RFTC SPRING TRIAL RESULTS ! Thank you. Ginny Sislane


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

zip kia said:


> Way To Go Mark And Rabbit 1.5 More And Its National Time We Are Watching Out For You !:d


Oh, WOW!!! 

Congratulations! ....yet another great trial for Mosher's..

Good Luck..just 1.5!!!

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I would like to thank all of the members of the Colonial FT Club for putting on a great trial. Special thanks to Duncan, Celeste and Eric for your hard work to make it a success, despite all of the weird happenings of the weekend.

Sincerely

Paula


----------

